# Will Sims 3 run on Macbook 1GB RAM?



## laranaroja (May 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm waiting for the Sims 3 to be released, but having read the system requirements on the website I'm a bit worried my Macbook won't run it. Here is the info about my Macbook:

Mac OS Leopard 10.5.6
2.1 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Memory: 1 GB 667 MHz
Graphics: Intel GMA X3100
76 GB memory available

I don't know if any more info is needed, but what's most worrying is the 1GB RAM, I'm not sure whether it'll run at all, and if it does, will it grind to a halt or something? If I need to I'll upgrade the RAM, but.. how do I do this, and where do I go to get it done? Sorry bit ignorant in this field.

Any help would be appreciated, I've Googled this so many times but no one else seems to have the same issue!


----------



## Giaguara (May 12, 2009)

You'll need more RAM for that.
Here system reqs for it.



> Mac System Requirements
> MAC OS
> Mac OS X 10.5.7 Leopard or higher
> CPU
> ...



So your graphics card will do, and your system will do, just get a bit more RAM. RAM is cheap enough, and you'll notice how much faster your other applications will run too. It will be easy and fast to install (so all you need is correct type of RAM, a lens kit screwdriver, for around $2 from any walgreen or hardware store, and 5 minutes). Even if you'd decide to not get Sims 3 you'll definitely love your Mac more if you at least double the RAM.


----------



## laranaroja (May 12, 2009)

Hi! 
thank you for your quick reply, that helps. I would upgrade the ram myself, but I have no idea what type to get, and wouldn't trust myself with a screwdriver! Might take it to PCworld or somewhere to see if they'll do it for me! 
So do you reckon the game wouldn't work at all then? damn!


----------



## BloodyBandage (May 12, 2009)

wow, system req of 2GB of ram..seems like a lot but I guess the Sims world will have a lot going on.


----------



## Giaguara (May 13, 2009)

If it's this model then 

RAM Type: _PC2-5300 SO-DIMM_
Minimum RAM Speed: 667 MHz
Onboard RAM: 0 MB
RAM slots: 2
Maximum RAM: 4 GB
Level 1 Cache: 32 kB data, 32 kB instruction
Level 2 Cache: 3 MB onchip, 1:1

Print the details when going to PCWorld, or a genius bar etc. 
Any computer store should also help you locate the correct type of RAM, and usually if you buy in a physical store they may be nice enough to offer to install it for you as well.


----------



## yamondeez (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey there, I was having the same problems with my macbook, which is of the same model.
Anyway, it's easy to change RAM. I followed this video on youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXM54Jqm3Kk&feature=related
unfortunately though, you will have to purchase another 2GB of ram. The macbook has two available slots, but both are filled with 512MB (1/2 GB) cards. I had an extra 1GB ram lying around for use and I added it hoping to upgrade to 2GB so I could play the Sims as well. Instead, I was only able to replace 1 512 MB card, so I now have 1.5GB of ram. *sigh* 

Anyhow, upgrading RAM is super easy (lolcats do it all the time) and as long as you have a tiny screwdriver, you shouldn't run into any problems. GL! Hope you get to play Sims 3 soon...I know I am aching to waste away my summer playing it.


----------



## loopback (Jul 25, 2009)

here's a usefull link on how to change RAM in a macbook

http://computerticket.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-change-ram-in-macbook-tutorial.html

Have FUN!


----------



## co19 (Sep 2, 2009)

Your Mac will run it really badly with your current setup and you will not enjoy it at all, just trust me on that. If you upgrade your ram you will see a great performance increase, but non-the-less the macbook is not meant to run any serious games. Also, your computer will get super hot very fast and when it gets hot the game will slow down. But if you need your one hour fix of sims then just the 1gb upgrade in ram and it will do just fine. 

Changing RAM, i would agree is super easy just make sure to follow all precautions, and please, no liquids  You can definitely do it yourself 

But for the RAM, you should think about buying it online, I would STRONGLY recommend using CanadaRAM (add a .com) It is cheap, apple certified and very reliable. I bought from them a few times and I was always happy with their support and timely delivery.
I am in no way affiliated with them, but just a recommendation for getting cheaper then apple store prices for the exact same ram (same brand (kingston) and heat protection).


----------

